# Window installation



## sc66gto (Nov 15, 2015)

I am starting to put the windows back in my 66 gto. Felt and chrome were missing. Do I need to install glass then felt and chrome or lower window into door and then install felt and chrome? Do not know the correct procedure. Your help will be appreciated! :banghead


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hey 
I know this is an old thread but I didn't see any suggestions
This is what I would do, Install the window down through the slot in the top of the door and let it rest inside without hooking anything up. Then install your felts to the trim pieces and then install the felt strips and trim pieces as a unit. Do the inside first and then the outside. When they are secure with the little screws position your window glass and hook everything up and adjust the window accordingly.
Hope this help out for those having a problem.


----------

